# Advice on GPS/Chartplotter



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a garmin and it works just fine for me in TX, we can't run FMT here or else I'd have looked for a different brand. Bought it as the previous year model from west marine. Really only use it for chart plotting in new areas so I know where I've already ran and water temps in the winter. Not sure about transducer compatibility though.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Vote for Garmin here too.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Always owned and used Garmin products. Never thought I would stray from them. 

Recently bought a Simrad Cruze 5 just because I saw it on sale for $300.00 at all places West Marine. It included cables, tranny, and mounts. Could not pass it up at that price.

As it turns out actually like the unit. Works Well & Compact.

Fathers Day is coming - Wait for sales.

TODAYS PRICING
 
SIMRAD
Cruise 5 Chartplotter/Fishfinder Combo with 83/200...
(4)


22% Off - Ends 05/31/20

$349.99

Regular $449.99


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Lowrance and simrad are hard to beat now days. I was a garmin guy for years. Switched over about 5 years ago and really happy with my lowrance. But I do like that the new garmin and update have a pin lock screen.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Had a Garmin, the satellite imagery coverage was garbage picked up an Elite 7TI and the platinum plus Navionics chip much better quality satellite imagery


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Simrad with dial knob. But really depends on chart chip


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for all of the input. I am leaning toward the Simrad Cruise 7. It is currently on sale for $399 plus an additional $100 rebate on West Marine. Seems like that may be hard to beat for ~$300.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Yeah - Price is unbeatable.

I like my Cruise. And the Simrad support was great the one time I called them.

They asked if I was in front of the unit with it turned on. Said no, will have to get the unit out of the shed and hook it up to the boat and call you back. Reply from them was to do it and they waited on the phone for me.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Recomend minimum size 9


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

At Christmas I was doing the same analysis that you are doing now. I went to West Marine and tried all the manufacturers models. First both Garmins that I have owned died after a few years of use so they were out of the running before I even started. Plus at the time I looked at Garmin, they had only a two element transducer so it simulated down imaging by the two side imaging elements. I found that the Simrad was slow switching screens especially when going to charts. Raymarine was dropped from my list because it was the only unit to freeze-up/crash when I was running their version of 3D view. I had to power it down and up again to get it to run after the freeze. Lowrance and Humminbird were left and they both had similar capabilities. Lowrance runs Florida Marine Tracks which is a big plus for some and Humminbird does not. In my opinion Humminbird had better side imaging and that was important to me so I ended up getting the Humminbird Helix 12. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Garmin. I had a terrible experience with Simrad's warranty department. I will NEVER buy Simrad again. EVER.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

I’m in the same boat here. In two weeks my boat will be in the water. The old unit on it is useless and I’m really considering the Garmin. But what’s the difference between the Garmin Cruise and the striker? Is one for lakes and the other for sea?


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

I ended up going with the Garmin 7” echomap, and love it so far. I’m not sure what the difference is between those are, but I did find out when you see say 73 vs 74 in the model number one is lakes and one is coastal. I believe even numbers are coastal, but don’t quote me on that.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Ok, thanks for that info! I noticed on West Marine that one mentions lakes and the other doesn’t. There’s also a sale, so I’m leaning towards the Echomap g3 64cv. I noticed they also have an 64sv for a little more. How much more useful is that?


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

If I am not mistaken the cv is the more traditional sonar and the sv is the side view. I decided to go with the more traditional as i am using it more for the chart plotting as I learn new areas and will mostly be sight fishing on the flats in texas. The side view may be more beneficial if fishing bigger water for tarpon, but I don’t know enough to more than speculate on this aspect


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

mlilley said:


> If I am not mistaken the cv is the more traditional sonar and the sv is the side view. I decided to go with the more traditional as i am using it more for the chart plotting as I learn new areas and will mostly be sight fishing on the flats in texas. The side view may be more beneficial if fishing bigger water for tarpon, but I don’t know enough to more than speculate on this aspect


yep. CV-ClearVu and SV-SideView. I still wonder how beneficial is Sideview while fishing flats? I’d be going out in Biscayne bay Miami. It’s a versatile place.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Garmin designators are odd numbers (63, 73) for inland lakes and even (64, 74) are the coastal models. 

I have the 64 on my skiff and it has been a good unit. I run a combo split screen of charts and depth when running. When I get to the flats for shallow sight-fishing I have started turning it off. Seems to make a difference with spooky fish.


----------

